# Flyback Samsung, algún sustituto ?



## Miloc (Jun 16, 2015)

Buen día,mi consulta es para ver si me podrían informar sobre un sustituto para el flyback de una tv samsung, modelo CL-21Z43MJ, de 21", ya que aquí en mi localidad no lo hay.

Los datos que trae en la etiqueta son:

25-0217G REV00
AA26-00305A

Y en un costado del cuerpo trae otro dato:

D27K 8818EH


EL fly tiene mucha fuga de alta tensión,al encenderla a simple vista se ve la fuga.
Se agradece de antemano cualquier información.


----------



## Vitruvio (Jun 18, 2015)

Revisa por aquí. Los FlyBacks "HR Diemen" me han dado excelente resultado.
No he visto tu modelo, pero de pronto es cuestión de buscar con paciencia.

Saludos.

http://www.hrdiemen.com


----------



## josco (Jun 18, 2015)

de hecho de esos numeros ninguno es la matricula. no tiene algo como fuh, fsa, fsv o ffa? que numero de chasis es?


----------



## enrique gongar (Jun 18, 2015)

*Miloc:*

En atención a tu consulta te brindo la siguiente información.

El FlyBack que estás buscando es el *BSC 25-0217G* y el número de parte original *Samsung* es el *AA26-00305A*, aquí una imagen de lo mencionado:








Por tal motivo me atrevo a recomendarte intentar conseguirlo en República del Salvador en el centro histórico de la ciudad de México, que por lo que veo en tu ubicación, te encuentras en éste país.

Ahí en la calle de República del Salvador posiblemente encuentres éste FlyBack aunque sea usado, es decir, aunque sea recuperado de un chasís que ya no esté funcionando y el FlyBack se encuentra en buenas condiciones.

Sabes una cosa, aquí en México como ya debes estar enterado, el apagón analógico está por presentarse para finales de diciembre de éste 2015, y con la mala información que se ha difundido al respecto en el país, muchas personas piensan que los Televisores que NO tienen sintonizador digital ya NO van a servir para nada después del mencionado "apagón analógico", y están deshechando éste tipo de Televisores de forma errónea, ya que con algún sistema de televisión de paga (SKY, Dish, Cablevisión, Cablemás, etc...) podrán seguir funcionando un buen rato más, pero eso NO lo están difundiendo como es debido por razones comerciales y de consumismo.

Bueno, para no desviarnos del tema, a ti lo que te interesa es saber en donde puedes conseguir ese FlyBack, y como te mencioné anteriormente; en las calles de República del Salvador en el centro histórico de México D.F.

Otra opción será que consigas uno muy similar en la configuración de pines, es decir, un FlyBack que entregue los mismos voltajes que entrega el *BSC 25-0217G*, y con habilidades propias, adaptes las posiciones de los pines para que puedas hacer funcionar nuevamente ese Televisor *Samsung*, es algo un poco delicado pero SI es posible, ya que de NO lograr conseguir ese FlyBack el Televisor quedará permanentemente inútil.

En mi amplia experiencia con éstos Televisores, logré hacer bastantes adaptaciones de FlyBack a muchos Televisores, pudiendo así con éxito hacerlos volver a funcionar.

Otra opción es que lo compres en otro país de Sudamérica (Como Argentina, Uruguay, Venezuela, Chile etc...), ya que en éstos países existe todavía mucho material para los Televisores de CRT o cinescopio, como más comúnmente los conocemos aquí en México.

Aquí te dejo un Link el cual contiene un FlyBack idéntico al que buscas:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-563683638-flyback-bsc25-0217g-bsc-25-0217g-_JM_


Espero que en alguna forma ésta información te haya sido útil, pues es una pena que ya muy pronto éstos Televisores formarán parte en la historia de la electrónica.


Desde Chicoloapan Estado de México te envío ¡Saludos!


----------



## Miloc (Jun 19, 2015)

gracias por su apoyo,la verdad que estoy en Q.Roo,algo lejos del DF,y por ahora no tengo conocido q viajeprobable hasta julio,voy achecar en la página de diemen,ya fui igual a talleres y no lo tienen,la opción que me puede quedar es adaptar otro de características similatres,como mencionan, y si es el mismo que dijeron,asi es la foto del que tengo,nomas que no puse las letras grandes,pero es el mismo de la foto.Les agradezco de nuevo el apoyo.Saludos!


----------



## Miloc (Ago 7, 2015)

Buenas tardes de nuevo,con la novedad que ni en la cd de México (en de san salvador)se encontró el fly,por lo que quiero adaptarle otro,no se si conozcan alguno q use esta configuración, pero de los q tengo ninguno trae el -16.5V,anexo foto. Se agradece cualquier tipo de ayuda.


Pd.-no las pude subir del celular,luego la paso de la pc.disculpas


----------



## pandacba (Ago 7, 2015)

Por alli no se vendern Fly-backs universales? averigua, aca cuanto tenemos esos problemas recurrimos a ellos


----------



## Miloc (Ago 10, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Por alli no se vendern Fly-backs universales? averigua, aca cuanto tenemos esos problemas recurrimos a ellos



nada,aquí sólo ay 2 pequeñas refaccionarias,muy limitadas y ya fui desde hace un buen rato y no los tienen,en el DF dijeron que ese modelo salió muy poco,uno de 100 en relación a sus partes,por eso sólo me queda apadtarle otro,peor los que he conseguido no traen las mismas configuraciones.Gracias por el dato.Saludos!


----------

